# Accupunture is not working for me!



## kategoodwin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I've had accupunture twice to help try to relax me. The first time I went it seemed to slightly do something. But the second time I kinda panicked! I do not enjoy it at all!!!
I'm due to go back Tuesday as I will be on day 7 of stimming. I'm not looking forward to it at all.
Would anyone be able to help me decide if I should cancel or not? Does it actually do anything to help? Will I still get he from it for my ivf if it doesn't relax me?
I'm a very panicky person & these drugs are making me 1000 times worse!
The only way I'm ok is just been at home. I would carry on with the accupunture if I knew it would help, 
Please can someone help me decide?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i did accupuncture as it can help thicken uterine lining when stimming, but I never relaxed with it, as I am needle phobic so it was an ordeal for me. If you do think it is helping then don't go, or ring your acupuncturist and discuss
L x


----------



## kategoodwin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's an ordeal for me too! But if it can actually help the treatment I will carry on. I didn't know if it was all about just relaxing your body & mind? But if there's something that may help to get a bfp I will do it no matter the ordeal! Thanks


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Accupuncture usually relax me but after the session , not during , although once I fell asleep with the needles in. If it makes you in such a state then as you said maybe stay home where you feel relaxed and more in a cocoon? if you decide to go again, maybe ask the accupuncturist to deal with your stress too , I had a needle put in between my eyebrows a bit above where the pituary gland is ( if not mistaken) it really relaxed me. are you having chinese accupuncture or 5 elements ? ( the 5 elements , the needles don't stay in). Maybe ask to have some heat applied on tummy when you are there , as long as it is before transfer. Lots of   your way.


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

You could ask if your therapist knows accupressure as this uses pressure on the same points as accupuncture but without the needles.  This may be less stressful for you.  I wouldn't put yourself under pressure to do something you aren't finding helpful, this is already a difficult process without adding extra stress.  If accupuncture could be shown to have a significant effect on success rates then clinics would be pushing people to do it in order to improve their stats.  It works for some people not for others so don't worry if it's not for you.
Good luck,
Flower


----------



## kategoodwin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! I've canceled the sessions & already feel better  
I'm thinking of that money I saved too


----------

